# IG book suggestion



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Ok so I have currently read up to Flight of the Eisenstein in the HH series. I am planning on purchasing Fulgrim soon, and I am actually currently reading the soul drinkers omnibus b/c i hear it's farking awesome (not to mention Ben Counter is a literary Bad ass.)

But I do need a suggestion as I would like to expand my knowledge on the imperial guard and I need some suggestions on which series to go after. I hear the last chancers is good, but I hear Gaunt's Ghosts is good too so which would yall suggest?


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

Without a doubt Gaunt's Ghost series is far superior to the Last Chancer's series. The other series you may want to consider is the Caiphas Cain series as he spends most of his time as an IG Commisar.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Also there is the IG omni, but I would definitely get the Gaunts series first but wait and you can get the lost in a omni and won't have to go get the separate novels then get blood pact.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Def start with Gaunts Ghost, Cain Series, then probably go with Last Chancers....


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Gaunt's Ghosts, without question.


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

Gaunt's Ghosts is good, Cain is OK and The Last Chancers are awesome.


----------

